# id not resolving GIDs



## jmattax (Nov 24, 2012)

I type `id` and for some users it works and for some it doesn't. To make things difficult of course, it works for all the users I can create. This is a problem for me because I have some users that need to send mail (I use postfix for this) but they cannot because they can't do group lookups.

An example 

```
id
uid=1004(wkoxford) gid=1006 groups=1006,1011
```

even though 
	
	



```
pw groupshow maildrop
maildrop:*:1011:wkoxford
```

But, it results in repeated lines of 
	
	



```
sendmail: fatal: file /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf: parameter setgid_group: unknown group name: maildrop
```
 when  a user tries to use php mail command.

Any ideas out there? I tried futzing around /etc/nsswitch.conf but no luck. I also don't think wkoxford needs to be in the group that owns the files, but I had him in there just in case.


----------

